

PostgreSQL: CLUSTER table USING index; - _hans_
http://hans.io/blog/2014/03/25/postgresql_cluster/index.html

======
ddorian43
Ordered-on-disk data is the future(present) of performance
(bigtable/hypertable/hbase)

